# spay and exercise?



## Lola10 (May 5, 2010)

Does anyone have any good tips on how and how much exercise I should give my dog for the days following her spay? She goes in tomorrow morning, but I don't know what the limit should be for the following days or how to keep her at ease with the decreased exercise  (we usually go for at least a 2-3 mile walk an hour before bed, try a couple 1 to 1 1/2 mile walks during the day (depending on the heat/humidity with the TX weather), with lots of play in between all the naps).


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

None. She's going to have stitches and you don't want them to break open - externally and/or internally. You need to keep her as calm as possible until she's healed. Speak to your vet about how long that's going to take, but you really don't want to do any kind of exercise at all. Not even walks. In and out to go to the bathroom and that's it.


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

And depending on what she is like, leashed to go out for toilet breaks!


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

While I follow my vet's advice, it is usually the same following any type of surgical procedure ... keep the patient quiet, including leash walking only long enough to go potty - I call it being under house arrest. 

Sometimes on nice days, I'll sit outside in a shady spot with the patient on lead and read ... this gives the dog an enjoyable break but if he starts to get excited, we go back in the house (I also have to keep the other Hooligans under control, quiet, during this outdoor break to ensure the patient remains calm).


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

It's been years, but I know that I did take Anja for very short walks - I just can't remember how long it was after the surgery. I would add to the above advice no stairs (up or down) until the stitches are out, and no jumping, whether it is in or out of a vehicle or on/off furniture. Crate when you can't supervise, if your dog seems to be revving up, or overnight. I slept downstairs with our girl for the first few nights, just to keep an eye on her, and I put a gate at the bottom of the stairs. 
______________________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

I do house arrest too, until the stitches are out at 7-10 days post surgery. Other than that, I don't do anything special to restrict activity, I let them do whatever they feel like doing, I don't leash them for potty trips outside and I don't crate other than at bedtime, which is the usual for us. 

You'll probably find that within a couple of days she seems completely normal - it's amazing how fast dogs recover from major surgery! But even if she seems fine, I'd restrict the playtime and walks until after your recheck appointment and the stitches are removed.


----------



## Lola10 (May 5, 2010)

Thanks for all the input. My vet had instructed on 10 days recovery this morning, but then we couldn't do the procedure after all (found out she has a heart murmur that they couldn't hear before). So, now we have an appointment Monday to get that checked out with an echo, and keeping my fingers crossed that it isn't anything to bad.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

If she has a heart murmur does that mean she can never be spayed?


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Jessiewessie99 said:


> If she has a heart murmur does that mean she can never be spayed?


Probably depends on how bad the murmur is. My parents spaniel has a bad heart murmer and needs a tooth pulled thats always getting infected, but they don't want to put him under because he most likely won't ever wake up. They just keep giving him antibiotics instead of pulling the touth.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

Too had a 4.5 or maybe 5 sub-aortic stenosis and when she had surgery (spayed at 6 months and tumor removal as a senior) she went to referral vet clinics that had a cardiologist and special equipment to monitor her heart in addition to a board certified surgeon.


----------



## Lola10 (May 5, 2010)

Well, just found out today that it is Patent Ductus Arteriosus, and that she has to have surgery to correct it (stressing out a bit right now)...


----------



## Dawn (Jun 23, 2010)

I am the manager of a spay and neuter clinic.
we ask all owners to keep their dogs quiet and confined for the first 7 days. Crate them or baby gate a room off. Leash walk for at least 7-14 days...short walks though. Once they do their business back in the house. Even if you are used to letting them out in the back yard still put a leash on them.
We use dissolvable stitches than can take 8-12 weeks to completely break down. An e- collar should also be worn the first 7 days after surgery.

If you have any other questions let me know...
dawn


----------

